# Nubian wether won't eat oats, is bird seed ok?



## Saddlebum (Dec 24, 2009)

He's a very fat wether and since his bout with goat polio recently, he's refusing to eat even one little oat. I've been feeding him oats only, just a 1/2 cup once a day when I grain my horse to keep him from pushing my 17hh horse out of his grain bucket. So, I used some bird seed and he loves it. It's the mixed kind. Is this good enough for him? Thank You.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldnt think so -- I know the Black Oil Sunflower Seeds are good for them but in small quantities. But making it his full diet is not a good idea


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yea, that would be far too fatty of a diet. In moderation it would be ok but as a whole you need to find something better. One thing you can do is get a high protein sweet feed and mix in the BOSS. I mixed Sweet feed, Creep, and BOSS for a long time by hand before I had a mix made. The the sweetness will help them eat the oats etc.


----------



## Saddlebum (Dec 24, 2009)

So, I will quit the bird seed and maybe what I should do is mix some molasses in with the oats to get him back on just oats. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

He's got some kind of hay, right?

Jan


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

you know a wether really doesnt need grain he'd be safer without it and hay will do him just fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others ..I wouldn't feed him bird seed... it could be very bad for him...


----------

